# Come sfasciare un matrimonio! XD



## contepinceton (25 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Per far smuovere la persona che dici di amare a lasciare un matrimonio, che potrebbe essere anche il peggiore dei matrimoni, la insulti ?
> 
> Complimenti, l'operazione è perfettamente riuscita, ma il paziente è morto.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

appunto, non è vero amore neanche da parte dell'amante


----------



## contepinceton (26 Agosto 2011)

Ma io sono veramente stufo agro di sta parola qua: AMORE, che se la giri è: AMARO. Sono stufo, qua è come tutta una babele di figurine, di banconote, e quello grida, ah la tua c'è scritto 5, ma vale dieci, ah ma l'altra è falsa, COSA CAZZO E' IL VERO AMORE? Cristo dice: Dare la vita per gli amici. 
Ma qua, appena uno chiede, un minimo sacrificio all'altro...cosa si sente dire...ah ciao, ti mollo.
Fan culo XD...
Ohi questo è il mio blog...parlo come piace a me XD.


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

ma guarda, qui è molto semplice, quando sei innamorato tu metti su un piedistallo l'altra persona, per te è sacrosanta. se le dai della puttana o (per le donne) dello stronzo fallito vuol dire che quanto c'era di sentimentale è andato bellamente alle ortiche


----------



## aristocat (26 Agosto 2011)

l'unico sbocco che immagino in questi casi è la trombata animalesca senza rispetto. Ne vale la pena?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Agosto 2011)

Beh tra innamorati si può anche litigare, ma non bisogna mai trascendere, andare troppo oltre. Si hai ragione. Ma è anche vero che quando ci incazziamo, tiriamo giù quella persona dal piedistallo, e non ci inginocchiamo affatto davanti a lei: essa ci appare ora come in effetti è? E magari ti incazzi ancora di più e urli, pensavo che tu fossi una leonessa, una tigre...e invece...? E passa il passante che dice...ehi volpe cosa fai con quella fagiana? Magnatela no?


----------



## aristocat (28 Agosto 2011)

il passante potrebbe "banchettare" lui sulla crisi di coppia xD
comunque prima di avventarsi sul proprio "amato bene" non sarebbe male un'autocritica preventiva... è che più mi guardo intorno, più vedo gente che bada solo alle proprie esigenze, saricando responsabilità sul prossimo...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Agosto 2011)

Certo, ma ho pubblicato ora, delle promesse speciali, per un matrimonio speciale. Come leggerai la fedeltà è bandita una volta per tutte. Perchè è ora di finirla, con i contratti capestro.


----------



## Nausicaa (29 Agosto 2011)

ritengo che ci voglia molto, molto amore e molta, molta forze e impegno per accettare di bandire la fedeltà. Così come ci vuole molto, molto amore e molto, molto impegno e forza per essere fedeli. I contratti capestro sono quelli che vengono accettati senza riflettere, a prescindere da cosa chiedono e promettono. Promesse come quelle che hai pubblicato non sono da poco Conte, non credo che richiedano meno impegno di una promessa di fedeltà sessuale. E siamo tutti diversi. Non tutto può andare bene a tutti...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Settembre 2011)

Donna io sono veramente stanco di essermi ridotto ad una larva pur di far star bene le persone al mio fianco, ora voglio stare bene io, a modo mio. Che ognuno si faccia andare bene ciò che è secondo la propria sensibilità, ho imparato nelle lacrime e sudore, a condividere certi pani, solo con chi per gustarli ha fatto altrettanta strada. Non posso abiurare a me stesso.


----------

